# Anyone headed to Quartzsite?



## Bedheadred

I'm making my way to Quartzsite, AZ for the gem and mineral show that starts in January. Just wondering if any of ya'll are headed that way? Would love to meet up with some people.


----------



## Deleted member 17306

I don't have an exact date for when I'll be leaving, but it would be ideal to hit Quartzsite for the show. I just missed it in 2015, got there early February but it was still amazing. There's plenty of gems to gawk over year round.


----------



## Bedheadred

@Wyle E Coyote word! Me and my man are hoping to get some work there, and of course some pretty rocks


----------



## Deleted member 17306

If you're willing to get paid in rocks, you shouldn't have a problem finding work so long as you're there early enough. 

If I had the cash, I'd pick up amethyst cathedrals. In Quartzsite I saw a lot of nice ones going for 700-1200 after the show. Then went to colorado where similar cathedrals were going for 5-10k


----------



## todd

If you like flea markets, you will LOVE Quartzsite


----------



## Bedheadred

Wyle E Coyote said:


> If you're willing to get paid in rocks, you shouldn't have a problem finding work so long as you're there early enough.



I love getting paid in rocks! I'll be there in a couple of days so hopefully it works out


----------



## tacology

I've just found out about this recently.. I'm so intrigued and would love to make it out for the show. I just don't know if I'd make it as I do not have a departure date right now.


----------



## Bedheadred

tacology said:


> I've just found out about this recently.. I'm so intrigued and would love to make it out for the show. I just don't know if I'd make it as I do not have a departure date right now.


I believe it does not start until the first of January.. and goes for 5 weeks? Hopefully enough time to make it!!


----------



## Tude

todd said:


> If you like flea markets, you will LOVE Quartzsite



We have one or two stone/precious gem sales around here in different big buildings that are quite like a flea market set up. Have not been to one. Want too but I know I'd come home with stuff (love the stuff) with great intentions on doing something with it and don't want it to go the way of my other way cool endeavors. They have them this winter and will keep an eye out for them. Would love to go to that show though! And I thought I saw someone else talking about this earlier - I'll take a look.

<edit> - saw a few entries in 2009-2010 in the events section about this as this being a huge swap meet.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

I want to swing through this year on my motorized bicycle. Would be cool to have an STP camp around there.


----------



## wanderlovejosh

Will be there around Jan 10th for the rubber tramp rendezvous


----------



## Matt Derrick

@Bedheadred are you coming through the slabs any time before or after?


----------



## Bedheadred

Matt Derrick said:


> @Bedheadred are you coming through the slabs any time before or after?


I'm about 200 miles from quartzsite now so I should be there in a few days.. not sure about where I'm headed after, it's hard to plan that far ahead


----------



## Bedheadred

wanderlovejosh said:


> Will be there around Jan 10th for the rubber tramp rendezvous


What's that?! I haven't heard anything about it!


----------



## Bedheadred

Hillbilly Castro said:


> I want to swing through this year on my motorized bicycle. Would be cool to have an STP camp around there.


That would be rad and I'm super on board with that idea!


----------



## wanderlovejosh

Bedheadred said:


> What's that?! I haven't heard anything about it!



It's January 10th-22nd.. Just a big gathering of rubber tramps.. I've never been, but it seems like it would be worth checking out.

http://www.cheaprvliving.com/gatherings/


----------



## Bedheadred

@Matt Derrick aaaand now I'm trying to convince my man that we should just go to the slabs first, I realized how close it was and I've never been there


----------



## Deleted member 17306

@Bedheadred just start driving while he's asleep and blame the Flux capacitor in the morning


----------



## LeoRenegade

We're going to the slabs lol. I might actually believe the flux capacitor story if she actually pulled off getting us to slab city without me waking up  

Sent from my XT1526 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## LeoRenegade

Matt Derrick said:


> @Bedheadred are you coming through the slabs any time before or after?



We showed up in quartzite tonight and it seems we're super early. Probably headed to slab city tomorrow after since gas juggin


----------



## Jone

I'm head down some time after December 12th, and want to find some rock moving work too. Until then I'm stuck I'm southern oregon.


----------



## Kim Chee

fyi: Somebody here wrote a thread awhile back saying something about all the rocks to be groundscored in the parking lot especially at the end of the show.


----------



## Bedheadred

Kim Chee said:


> fyi: Somebody here wrote a thread awhile back saying something about all the rocks to be groundscored in the parking lot especially at the end of the show.


I keep hearing this happens, so I'm pretty excited about that


----------



## Lilumnia

I got onto this forum to specifically ask about this! Wondering how early you have to get there to get a job? I'm headed out to LA in about a week to meet up with my road dog and then maybe head out from there. Its the two of us girls and her dog so i don't think it should be too hard to figure out from there hopefully but i don't know i've never been. I would like to get paid in crystals or cash so who knows!


----------



## bluebadgerblue

We're in Ehrenbergh, AZ (just West of Quartzsite) and will be for a few weeks. The Rubber Tramp Rendezvous is awesome! We went last year and it was so nice. Loads of friendly and accepting people in all sorts of vehicles from pickups to cars to homemade trailers to old military trucks to big RVs. It's a seriously great crowd. Also, we love meeting new people so if you're coming into the area and need a meal or a quick ride, let me know and i can probably help out with a little warning.


----------



## Renegade

I am definitely headed west for winter in a few days for cali.. i am in Florida atm.. i have thought about stoping in to quartzsite to slang some of my handmade stuff.. its really easy to get a job there i hear as well..


----------



## bbnomad76

If everything works out, my wife and I will be headed to the RTR.


----------



## Will Wood

Bedheadred said:


> I'm about 200 miles from quartzsite now so I should be there in a few days.. not sure about where I'm headed after, it's hard to plan that far ahead


I'm in the Sedona/Cottonwood area. Campground 89b off Hw 89a. Deerhead trail pass or something like that. A bunch of campers here. I'd love to go to Quartzite, and might, I just have to make some cash. I frantic for work.. If coming through, lets say 'hello'.. peace


----------



## wildboy860

I will be there


----------



## Bedheadred

If anyone is in the area, the black sheep rainbow got moved to quartzsite and I'm here now, we'll be here until after New Years, and I can pm directions


----------



## Object

Bedheadred said:


> If anyone is in the area, the black sheep rainbow got moved to quartzsite and I'm here now, we'll be here until after New Years, and I can pm directions


Cool come see shining light bus. We moved out but still in Quartzsite. Come hungry! All welcome! Peace


----------



## Bedheadred

Human said:


> Cool come see shining light bus. We moved out but still in Quartzsite. Come hungry! All welcome! Peace


Where are you guys? We're camped off dome rock road not far from where the gathering was


----------



## Object

Bedheadred said:


> Where are you guys? We're camped off dome rock road not far from where the gathering was


We are as well. Moving again tomorrow further away from the interstate..


----------



## Bedheadred

Okay well let me know where you guys end up


----------

